# I need some help!?!



## jsth10 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey everyone! I was wondering if anyone out there had any information on how to become a certified auditor.  I know the AAPC offers a E/M auditor exam but I'm looking more for a certification that will allow me to audit more than just E/M. If there is any information anyone can provide I would appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## msbrowning (Aug 21, 2008)

Go to www.doctorsmanagement.com and click on either NAMAS or certifications. Hope this helps.


----------



## jsth10 (Aug 22, 2008)

msbrowning said:


> Go to www.doctorsmanagement.com and click on either NAMAS or certifications. Hope this helps.




Thank you it does help!


----------



## cdcpc (Sep 5, 2008)

Check out http://www.physicianchartauditors.com
I'm hoping to take this course online in the next month.  I was really impressed with the the instructor biographies (The founder of PCA was the former head of the OIG!)  I was also impressed with the course outline and how much time was spent practicing auditing.
Hope this helps!


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Sep 5, 2008)

You can also look into becoming a certified fraud examiner. I am one and it goes into auditing as well as how to work with federal agencies such as OIG, FBI etc.


----------



## jsth10 (Sep 5, 2008)

KellyCPC/CFE said:


> You can also look into becoming a certified fraud examiner. I am one and it goes into auditing as well as how to work with federal agencies such as OIG, FBI etc.



How do you go about becoming a certified fraud examiner. Is there a website to visit? I have ssen some auditor programs but my goodness they are so expensive. The one through doctor's management is the only resonable one, but I don't know if they are as extensive in training as the more expensive programs.


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Sep 5, 2008)

www.acfe.com


----------



## jsth10 (Sep 5, 2008)

KellyCPC/CFE said:


> www.acfe.com



Thanks everyone! I will look into all of these programs.


----------

